# UK. A kingdom united.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*UK: A kingdom united.*

Hello!

We made a few trips to the United Kingdom recently and will return to this great island in the near future. The first trip was last year, though we had to abort the journey because of family reasons. Only the first week in the Scottish Highlands remained. Intention is that we continue the urban part of our trip this year, with mostly English cities. 

The first part will thus be less urban, but with all the natural beauty of the English and Scottish countryside.

Enjoy!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

P&O ferry Pride of Bruges, at the port of Zeebrugge:















Arrival at Kingston Upon Hull.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Driving North:



Mobile home....





Mobile home (bis).


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Looking forward to this. Good stuff Benonie.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice new thread Benonie :cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, thank you for taking us along on the trip!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, the start of a very interesting journey, I'm sure!


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Great stuff. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!







Remains of the Roman Hadrain's Wall:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

_Vercovicium_ - Housesteads Roman Fort:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

This looks like it's going to be a great thread! Look forward to more lovely shots.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic historic stuff.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I agree! I'm always fascinated how far in Europe you can find remains of the Roman Empire.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice. The English countryside always feels a bit exotic compared to the continental Western-European countryside with its focus on meadows and cattle instead of crop farming.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

pretty nice photo series of your trip.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you guys! 

Passing Glasgow:





Crossing Erskine Bridge:



Loch Lomond and Trossachs National Park:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice tour.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Driving further north, towards the Scottish Highlands:







Loch Leven:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fort William, _"outdoor capital"_ of the Highlands:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotland has some beautiful scenery. I`ve never been to Fort William though.
Nice shots Benonie.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Paul! More Fort Willam:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Ben Nevis, Scotland's and Britain's highest.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots, and a very nice location.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fort William aluminium smelter in the background:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More stunning nature in the Highlands:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics. I used to live in Aberdeenshire - in the north of Scotland, and really appreciated its wilderness and stunning, natural beauty.....not human in scale - but monumental.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

splendid....is this the land of the Gael?


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

a beautiful place indeed.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks folks! :cheers:



alexander2000 said:


> splendid....is this the land of the Gael?


I think that's Ireland?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Now it's getting interesting... :cheers2:

Ben Nevis Distillery.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Strong stuff Benonie.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It sure is! :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Laggan Dam and Loch Laggan:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you check your e-mail in that telephone booth?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you!

Continuing our pretty journey to Mallaig:



Mallaig, a town and ferry port at the end of West Highland railway line:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

And back to Fort Wiliam:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

For those who like steam trains, beautiful Scottish landscapes and some British electronic music, here's a little video I made with my photo camera. Not high quality, but it gives some nice impressions. 






Music by Leftfield.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Pedestrian and railway bridge in Fort William:






Ruins of Inverlochy Castle next to the bridge:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nevis Range Mountain Resort:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice shots Benonie. Did you end up visiting UK again, this Christmas?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed, we had a great Christmas time in beautiful Liverpool and gorgeous Manchester. 

Liverpool was no problem, but unfortunately we visited Manchester city from Christmas eve untill Boxing Day. So no public transport on Christmas Day and everything was closed, including restaurants and even our hotel! 

Fortunately, we could choose another hotel, the weather on Christmas Day was perfect for long walks and we've found 2 rare pubs which were open. :cheers:

So expect sunny pictures from your temporarily desolate hometown...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Indeed, we had a great Christmas time in beautiful Liverpool and gorgeous Manchester.
> 
> Liverpool was no problem, but unfortunately we visited Manchester city from Christmas eve untill Boxing Day. So no public transport on Christmas Day and everything was closed, including restaurants and even our hotel!
> 
> ...


When you first mentioned you was visiting at Christmas, I did think to myself, oh dear, probably not the best time to visit. I didn`t say too much about it though, as I didn`t want to spoil things before you`d even got here. If you`d have asked before booking, I would have advised against visiting on Christmas day. You sound like you had a good time on the whole though, so I`m glad about that.

Happy new year to you and your family Benonie.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Paul, happy new year to you and your family too! :cheers1:

I've noticed nothing was open on Christmas Day some weeks ago, but really, we didn't mind. We like big cities, we like to walk, so we like to walk in big cities. And the weather was perfect.

Manchester gave us a very kosmopolitic feeling when we arrived on Christmas Eve, so we know this is a great place to visit. The architecture is gorgeous, I mean it!

And we loved the pubs we've visited for a drink and the food in our hotel. So don't worry, we had a great time!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, I see you visited Liverpool? You should have given me a call; I could have suggested and advised. I wonder where you stayed, and what you managed to see & do? And I hope the weather was kind, and the skies a little blue? I look forward to any pictures you took.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The weather was kind, but cloudy. Only blue skies when we arrived and left the city.

We had a great time over there and stayed in Base Serviced Apartments at Duke Street (with views over Liverpool wheel and Akbert Dock).
We did the highlights of the city. Some nice museums, Beatles Story, lovely walks, crossed the Mersey river and visited both cathedrals. 

Pictures later this year!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab! Did you get out to see The Gormley figures at Crosby Beach? The Tobacco Warehouse?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

No, we didn't stay in Liverpool that long (only 4 nights, 3 days to explore) and didn't walk that far. We saw the impressive Tobacco Warehouse from a distance, but not Crosby Beach. Maybe next time!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I suppose I have to hurry through Scotland if I will show Liverpool and Manchester this year... 

So through impressive landscapes we drive back south!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotland is fabulous. I used to live in the North-East in Aberdeenshire, where there are fabulous mountains, rivers ( particularly the River Dee) and a great trail of castles.....It is also where the Queen has her scottish home ( Balmoral.


----------



## jlaw (Jul 4, 2009)

Did you go to Cumbria (England but near Scotland)? Pls. post some photos particularly of Carlisle if you have.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We drove through Cumbria and visited parts of Hadrian's wall (see page 1). We even slept in Carlisle, but unfortunately we didn't have time to visit the city proper, or took pictures over there.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Culzean Castle:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from U.K., Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you again Christos! 

More Culzean Castle:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love that little hut on the beach.....


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow!
Scotland looks so grey but compared to Belgium or N-France, regions that are also know for their greyness, it doesn't look dull or depressing. It just looks incredibly atmospheric here. Maybe it's simply because you make such great pictues.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

You're way too kind, Wapper, but thanks! :cheers:

I think suburban parts of Scotland can be dull and depressing too, just like urban northern France or Belgium. But nature -_and there's a lot of it in Scotland_- is rarely depressing. 

Be it snow, fog or rain, nature's always beautiful and full of life.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Leaving Scotland behind us and -_after a break in Stranraer_- driving back to the ferry port in Hull:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Through Galloway, Cumbria and Yorkshire back to the ferry terminal in Kingston upon Hull:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos! :cheers:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Through Galloway, Cumbria and Yorkshire back to the ferry terminal in* Kingston upon Hull*:


Did you get to see much of Hull Benonie?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

To be honest, no. We've just past there on our way to the ferry. I know it has got a pleasant city center, but we didn't have time for a real visit.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Port of Hull, seen from the night boat:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't visited Hull myself, either....... but, as you say, it is supposed to have an attractive historical core.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Well, there are so many places in Britain worth a visit, most people skip the 'little ones', I suppose...

Returning to the continent, but we'll come back very soon! 







Port of Zeebrugge with Knokke in the background:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Fortunately, 11 months later -_july 2014_- we're back on the P&O ferry to England. 







The narrow sluice of Hull:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Well, there are so many places in Britain worth a visit, most people skip the 'little ones', I suppose...
> 
> Returning to the continent, *but we'll come back very soon!*


:cheers:


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Ow, I didn't expect it so fast. It's great though. 
I like how you really show us your trips instead of posting all your pictures of the UK in a row.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you both! 

A third visit to the UK has passed last month and I'm already preparing the next UK trip...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Arrivin at the city of York!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Clifford's Tower (York Castle):


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great stuff. York is an interesting historic city. ^^I bet you enjoyed that beer.:cheers:


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Really nice!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

York is a nice city, indeed!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

The stunning York Minster:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous indeed!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing cathedral pics.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm always a fan of gothic architecture. great shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! And Britain is rich in amazing gothic cathedrals.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I must get round to visiting York. Maybe this summer. The Minster is wonderful.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ You really should, Jane! It's almost as beautiful as Liverpool.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> ^^ You really should, Jane! It's almost as beautiful as Liverpool.


I don't believe it.....hno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Love the narrow streets.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

a sunny day, a cold beer, a good time. kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

spectacular cathedral.... personally, the pinacle of architecture is the gothic style.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice vintage cars^


----------



## Adi-Cnai (Oct 22, 2014)

Brilliant thread. I loved going through these pictures.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. More gorgeous, British vintage cars:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Smile:colgate:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Those dreaded hen parties get everywhere.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Not my cup of tea, but I always hope they enjoy themselves...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the highlights of York: The National Rail Railway Museum, it has got the biggest collection in the world.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice tour Benonie.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Nice country! :cheers2:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A railway fan's heaven!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Self-portrait  :


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Self-portrait  :


very similar with your avatar! hahah


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, except the bar and the beer, there are few similarities ... :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it Liverpool next? :colgate:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Is it Liverpool next?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice updates Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much, friend Christos!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice thread and charming places....and I love those array of vintage cars.


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Great thead!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

beautiful as always....one of my favorite threads.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks a lot for the likes and comments! :cheers1:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> A railway fan's heaven!


Ben, out of curiosity, did you know about the Museum of Science and Industry (MOSI), in Castlefield, Manchester? and Liverpool Road station? which is now part of the museum? (Although, there`s only a few trains there, as it`s not specifically a train museum).


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

No, but I did google them and they look great. kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> No, but I did google them and they look great. kay:


A few of my own here, if you`re interested. Scroll to 694/5.
also https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manchester_Liverpool_Road_railway_station

Your train pictures are very nice by the way.:cheers: Sorry if it seems I`m turning your picture thread into a railway discussion.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ No problem Paul. We love trains and all kinds of rail transport. It was one of the main reasons to visit to York.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Okay, York is finished. From train to boat, back to the continent:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> Okay, York is finished. From train to boat, back to the continent:


We wish you a safe and pleasant journey sir.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you. Sir ! But only for a short break. 6 months later, during a cloudy Christmas week:

Northern Rail at Manchester Airport, ready to take us to Liverpool:



Liverpool Lime Street Railway Station:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey; you've finally arrived.....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates as well


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good stuff Ben.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

You'll have to visit again someday - in the summer......


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Well, I had a great time over there in winter. But looking at my gloomy pictures, I realise it was cold, dark and gray. 

Ideal for some pub life though! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^Did you board a train Ben? (or maybe your next posting will answer that?). Good shots by the way.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Paul. As a fan of trains and subways, I wouldn't miss a ride on Merseyrail!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I see you did the loop line.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed, we stayed in the city center, but we've passed a part of the Eastern branch on our way to Manchester.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice updates from UK :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Ferry cross the Mersey


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

^^A must for every visitor in my opinion. Nice shots Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very good, very nice as well :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos.

Time for Liverpool's Fabulous Four at The Beatles Story, a highly recommended star attraction at Albert Dock:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates and about Beatles as well :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Christos! And thanks to the others for the views and likes! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Evening is falling over this bright and sunny city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos as well


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing, very nice


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

On the bus to Manchester Airport:



But we'll come back very soon, for a visit to the British capital. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

...the_ English_ capital......The Scots, Welsh and Irish would not be too happy with that description.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ But London is the capital of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, so the British mainland + Northern Ireland? So not only the _English_ capital but officialy the British capital?


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

For some reason I`m having difficulty locating exactly where this is. I`m sure I must have passed it enough times though. Can you remember where you was Ben?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ All recent photos are from London?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> ^^ But London is the capital of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland, so the British mainland + Northern Ireland? So not only the _English_ capital but officialy the British capital?


The capital of the_ U.K -_ but not of Britain - which is not really a country, as such.


_Great Britain is not a country, a state or a nation - it is an island - one of the two large islands which, together with around 1000 small offshore islands, make up the British Isles. As such, Great Britain does not have a capital. 

The island of Great Britain plus the northeastern part of the other large island (Ireland) and most of the small islands make up the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. 

The capital of the United Kingdom is London. 

Colloquially, many people say "Britain" or "Great Britain" when they really mean "The United Kingdom," and this is generally accepted although it is, strictly speaking, incorrect.
_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Okay, you win! But don't expect outsiders to know your entire geo-political system, just like British/English/Welsh/Scottish/Irish will never understand the complicated and Belgium/Walloon/Flemish/Brussels political system.  We often refer London as the British capital, but I can live with the correct _'Capital of the UK'_.

Thanks for the information anyway. 



paul62 said:


> For some reason I`m having difficulty locating exactly where this is. I`m sure I must have passed it enough times though. Can you remember where you was Ben?


It's somewhere at a dock near Deansgate. I could detect some buildings on Google street view.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> It's somewhere at a dock near Deansgate. I could detect some buildings on Google street view.


Got it.kay: Thanks Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ My pleasure Paul. I hope one day we'll be back in Manchester, but not on Christmas Day... :lol:



christos-greece said:


> ^^ All recent photos are from London?


No, these photos were still taken in Manchester. Next series are taken in London one month ago.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I like very much this one, the building and the picture!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Okay, you win! But don't expect outsiders to know your entire geo-political system, just like British/English/Welsh/Scottish/Irish will never understand the complicated and Belgium/Walloon/Flemish/Brussels political system.  We often refer London as the British capital, but I can live with the correct _'Capital of the UK'_.
> 
> Thanks for the information anyway.
> 
> ...


Sorry! It just didn't sit or sound right! :cheers: Looking forward to your London pics, anyway. ( The state of the union is very topical in Britain at present)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> ( The state of the union is very topical in Britain at present)


As it is in Belgium and in Spain. 

So one year later we'll found ourselves on the Eurostar train from Brussels South railway station to London St Pancras international railway station. It was the first time I visited London by train. In the eighties we still had to take the ferry, which was slow but nice and scenic. 

Arrival at St Pancras railway station:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

British Library, the national library of the UK:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

I liked the first one in this post ^^


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice pics, nice bus!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah, yes - the re-built Globe. Nice little house in last shot - bet it cost millions.....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's part of a row of surviving town houses next to the Globe. Sir Christopher Wren, the architect of St Paul’s Cathedral, lived in that white house during construction of the church. He had a great view towards the construction site on the other side of the Thames.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Pretty Globe theatre! That original an half-timbered house in rounded off shape


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Millennium Bridge:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Superb pics, Ben!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful point of view, and I like very much the metal aspect of this building, with reflection


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's the Tower 42, built in 1980 as the Nat West Tower, with 183m the highest skyscraper in the City for 3 decades. The tower was just built when I visited London the first time and I was amazed by its size and appearance.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for looking, liking and commenting!

Tate Modern:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Back outside and into the night. On the Millennium Bridge again:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

How often are you in London?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great atmosphere!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very beautiful, Benonie!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates Ben. It`s good to see you back posting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice London pics.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new set, Ben! I am glad that you're back with us.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you. We did a really great trip this summer. After that, days were too short and evenings too long and hot to rejoin our favourite waste of time here... 

Back to winter time @ London:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Splendid


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This is one of many, many favourites, Ben - lovely! kay:



Benonie said:


>


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you!





Westminster Abbey, one of my favourites worldwide!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

So impressive! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It is, indeed!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Westminster Abbey - So impressive!! Stunning architecture. Great photos,Ben!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful scenes of this incredible metropolis. Thank you, Ben.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful pics, Ben! kay:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Superb update.


----------



## Sirkal (Sep 19, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the likes and nice comments! :cheers1:


Sirkal said:


> Nice!


No, London...  _(sorry, silly joke)_


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots and like the contrast between the old and the modern .


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice updates Benonie! The City is amazing


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Benonie said:


> No, London...  _(sorry, silly joke)_


 indeed :lol:

another one great shot http://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g...om/London 2015/Day 4/DSCF0475_zps9njg1bzg.jpg
kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great pics, Ben! :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Especially the number 2 of 501: the reflexion on water give the image of the hidden part of building by pictures! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the view with the rider monument... kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all! 



General Electric said:


> Especially the number 2 of 501: the reflexion on water give the image of the hidden part of building by pictures.


With people passing by:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Especially like the reflection and the last view! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice too... kay: and what amazing buildings in this city (that's ever London, right?), that's impressive


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Reflections & the last shot are winners for sure!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

highly defined photos and nice subject matters.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you very much, my friends! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice update Benonie! The last one is very impressive


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Particularly love the bus pic and the scotsman! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good street shots Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Paul, though I'm not very good in taken street shots...


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Benonie said:


> ^^ Thank you Paul, though I'm not very good in taken street shots...


They look good to me.:happy:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

paul62 said:


> They look good to me.


Says the _Master of Street Scenes_...  Thanks mate! :cheers1:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine updates, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you very much! :cheers: 

Greenwich:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Ben


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - London.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

great perspective and nice pic with kids

:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you, dear friends for the likes and the comments! :cheers:

More views from Greenwich:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really wonderful pictures, Ben! Wow, what a great city!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed! Some more breathtaking views from Greenwich:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! these photos are spectacular, Ben!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed! Once again great, very nice new photos, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you Christos for your continuing support and thanks everyone for comments and likes! :cheers1:



Romashka01 said:


> Wow! these photos are spectacular, Ben!


Thanks. We were very lucky with the weather: 4 days of sunshine at Christmas time. So zooming in was no problem.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great views!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice skyline and great weather.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great views of London


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

a brilliant update kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Ben: Welcome and thanks :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Welcome?  Thanks Christos and others for comments and likes! :cheers2:

More Greenwich:





Royal Observatory



Prime meridian:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Primrose Hill:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

On our way to Camden:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A quieter London.....!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Untill you reach Camden....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Do you think you would like to, or could you imagine, living in London?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ I think it would be too expensive for our budget. But yes, why not? It's a diverse, exciting, green city with excellent public transport to bring us to all those fantastic places... And it's only 2 hours from Brussels of course! :lol:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fantastic photos of the UK! :applause: My favorite cities are London (off course), Cambrige, Liverpool, Manchester, Newcastle and Edinburgh.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Superb pics, Ben - I enjoyed them all very much! :applause:

#624/5 and #627/2 are wonderful atmospheric... kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for the comments and the likes!

More Camden, London @ lunchtime:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Camden:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It’s become a bit mad, really! I used to live in London in the 1980s - and it was nothing like this. So much money and development since then.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Times they are changing Jane... Even the most declined industrial areas became fancy, busy and expensive places to be....


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice photos, Ben. 
I like the atmosphere in London.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you for the support, dear friends! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very lively, beautiful pics, Ben! kay:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Shame the place is so expensive. In most cases it is far cheaper to go for a week or two in a Mediterranean country, than to have a very short break in London.
Nice updates Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ But a visit to Britain is worth every penny, Paul! We will spent some days in Southern England this summer. 

Meanwhile another attack hurts London and its visitors again... my deepest condolences to the people of Britain and the families of the foreign victims.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again wonderful, very nice photos, Ben


----------



## Bahromovies (Dec 26, 2016)

London in the spring


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Our last stop: National Gallery:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a phantastic update! :applause:
Thank you for giving us the chance to look into the wonderful National Gallery, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It is a world class museum and it is free! Love London, Love Britain! :cheers1:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> ^^ It is a world class museum and it is free! Love London, Love Britain! :cheers1:


It is free ?! Ha! Vienna could learn from that! 
Some of our entries are very expensive.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

UK is expensive too (_although less expensive since the British Pound lost weight_ ), but a lot of important (national) museums have got free entrance. Like Tate Modern/Britain, British Museum, National Gallery, Slavery Museum Liverpool, National Railway Museum York etc...


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great, I always like shots of busy places like these....very lively.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*We Kent!*

On the boat again! With some friends we take the ferry from Calais to Dover, for a long and lovely weekend in county Kent.




























Hello England, hello blue sky! 










White cliffs and Dover Castle:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Ben!
Beautiful cliffs by the sea and that old castle, wow!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics, Ben! :applause:
I enjoyed them very much, thank you!


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots, Ben. Nice that you can still cross the Channel the old-fashioned way.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ We're planning to take the night boat to Newcastle, visit that beauty, also stunning Edinburgh and Cairngorms National Park.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> ^^ We're planning to take the night boat to Newcastle, visit that beauty, also stunning Edinburgh and Cairngorms National Park.


Northumberland has some excellent and very dramatic castles, including one still lived in ( but open to visitors) - Alnwick Castle. Used for filming Harry Potter - and the town also has a beautiful water garden.


A good few hours drive between Edinburgh and the Cairngorms. Why not consider, on the way, stopping over in Deeside in Aberdeenshire. A lovely area surrounding the River Dee after it has left Aberdeen. Lots of castles too. I used to live up that way.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks for the useful tips, Jane! We will sure have some stops somewhere in Northumberland and in between Edinburgh and the Cairngorms. I put the places you've mentioned high on our list! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Ben!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

cool shots like those cows in the meadows.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!

Of course a trip to Kent isn't complete without a visit to the historic city of Canterbury:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Canterbury Cathedral:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful updates, dear Ben! :applause:
One of many favourites is the street scene in #687/2!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Canterbury look beautiful, especially the famous cathedral :applause:

I love too the narrow street well preserved and lively kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! so this is the site(city) where Geoffrey Chaucer's 14th century classic *The Canterbury Tales.* was framed. 
And is there still a Beckett's shrine there?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

capricorn2000 said:


> And is there still a Beckett's shrine there?


There's an altar on the spot where the archbishop was murdered.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Canterbury Cathedral and surrounding monastic buildings:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phanastic pics and cultural treasures, Ben! :applause:
#693/1 and 3 are my special favourites.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Absolutely marvelous, speechless! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous shots of Canterbury Cathedral, Ben!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Impressive updates!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the kind words and likes! :cheers1:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from U.K.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful shots, Ben. I especially like the thistles and the shingle beach under those dark clouds.


----------

